
What Text Editors Do You Use? - privacywiki
https://dev.to/xanderyzwich/what-text-editors-do-you-use-4lh3
======
simonblack
At the risk or being labelled an old curmudgeon, I must admit that I was
'imprinted' with WordStar (roughly similar to "emacs", but very, very basic)
over the course of 7 or 8 years in the 1980s. Consequently, I really only feel
comfortable with WordStar or a modern clone.

I use "jstar" which is the 'WordStar persona' of the "joe" text-editor. I even
renamed it to "ws".

~~~
markus_zhang
Back in the late 80s when I was a kid I played with Wordstar. But is it
suitable for technical stuffs like programming?

~~~
simonblack
Of course it is. Text-editing is text-editing. It requires even fewer
'features' than word-processing, though there is quite a bit of overlap
between the two.

Note that a text-editor is not an IDE. When developing, I text-edit the source
code, then I invoke the compiler. If necessary, I can then invoke the
debugger.

It's just as quick to do that from the CLI as bouncing around inside an IDE.

EDIT: To answer your original question, I still do some programming in 8-bit
CP/M. My text-editor for that is actual original WordStar.

------
markus_zhang
I use vscode in Utunbu vm to code python pet projects. I also use Datagrip and
pycharm for my data analyst work.

